

Ask HN: How do you use the Safari Developer tools? - quizbiz

I just updated to 4.0 and just now I started to toy with it, loving how it is breaking down the loading times of the sites I have built. I'm not yet sure what the true power of it is though, I'm about to start googling but in the mean time I was wondering how _you_ use the tools, if you have any tips, etc. to share...
======
beamso
I use it for the Javascript debugging tools. I've found that the user-
interface is nicer than Firebug.

